# My newbies



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

See my newbies in my signature (I hope the signature works LOL) Tessa & Felix, we got them last Sunday.


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

Missne said:


> Awww, what cuties! Four kitties, what a great bunch you have now!
> 
> I just wanted to post about my new cat too...are we being telepathic here in Belgium?! ;-)


thanx!

I guess so :wink:


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Precious!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Felix is so cute, can I have him? Hehehe


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

You are so lucky to have all those lovely kitties! Casper is gorgeous, I love his green eyes. He looks a little bit like a cat I used to have.


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

tanyuh said:


> Felix is so cute, can I have him? Hehehe


Nope, he's all mine


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Awwww... What Sweeites!! 

They are really adorable.. Wished I could keep 4 cats like u. Then they'll never get bored and always have someone to play with. Must be such a joy watching them play with one another. 

My ex-housemate had 3 cats and I had my Marbles.... it was so fun watching them run around the place and playing hide-n-seek in the garden!


----------

